
Ask HN: How to do networking when you are working remotely? - kiloreux
I basically live in a third world country with almost non-existing tech scene.<p>What are your approaches to networking and getting new clients when there are no meetups and no technology companies near you?
======
PaulHoule
Email, phone, social media?

